# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Հարավային Օսեթիայում տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանությու՞ն էր

## Yellow Raven

Էս վերջերս ռուսական հեռուստաալիքներով շատ եմ տեսնում ««գենոցիդ»» տերմինը…
Ինչ եք կարծում կարելի՞ է համարել Ցխինվալիում տեղի ունեցած դեպքերը ցեղասպանություն …
Համենայն դեպս ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա,թե դա ինչքանովա համապատասխանում իրականությանը :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եթե իսկապես վրացական կողմն է առաջինը սկսել ռմբակոծել քաղաքը, կարծում եմ, այո;

Բացի այդ, տարահանությունը, այսիքնն էթնոսին իր զբաղեցրած տարածքից տարահանելը, ևս համարվում է գենոցիդ; 
և հետաքրքիր է իրականությանը համապատասխանում են լուրերը, որ վրացական զինվորները Ցխինվալից հեռանալուց պայթենում էին նկուղները և գնդակահարում էին փողոցում փախնող մարդկանց՞՞  :Think:  
Այդ դեպքում Վրաստանի նպատակը հողերը բնակչություններից մաքրելն է

----------


## Elmo

> Էս վերջերս ռուսական հեռուստաալիքներով շատ եմ տեսնում ««գենոցիդ»» տերմինը…
> Ինչ եք կարծում կարելի՞ է համարել Ցխինվալիում տեղի ունեցած դեպքերը ցեղասպանություն …
> Համենայն դեպս ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա,թե դա ինչքանովա համապատասխանում իրականությանը


Եթե նման բան իրականացվեր Հայաստանի նկատմամբ ինչպե՞ս կորակավորեինք այդ երևույթը:

Միանշանակ ցեղասպանություն:

----------


## Marduk

Ցեղասպանությունը այն է երբ մի ազգի փորձում են ոչնչացնել կամ բռնի տարհանել մի որևէ տարածքում: Եվ դա արվում է էթնիկ սկզբունքով: 
Հիմա պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ եթե Ռուսաստանը մի 3 օր էլ ուշանար ապա այնտեղ հաստատ ոչ մի օս չեր մնա: Կամ կմեռնեին ռումբերի տակ կամ կփախնեին հյուսիսային օսեթիա:
*Այսինքն էթնիկ զտում անելու փորձը ակնհայտ է*, ու կարծում եմ Վրաստանի իշխանություններն  էլ չեն թաքցրել իրենց խանդավառությունը այն կապակցությամբ որ Ցխինվալի այլևս չկա:

  Սա իսկապես էթնիկական զտման փորձ էր, բայց որը կասեցվեց այսինքն կիսատ թողնվեց, ռուսական զորքի միջամտության պատճառով: Այնպես որ Սահակաշվիլու վրա շատ մեծ հոդված կհայտնվի:  Հիշեցնեմ որ նմանատիպ քայլի համար Միլոշևիչը դատվեց, այն պայմաններում երբ նույնիսկ նա գրադով խփելու հրաման չեր տվել Կոսովոյին այլ ուղղակի փորձեց տեղահանել ալբանացիներին:

  Նույն բանի համար կախվեց Սադդամը: Ընդ որում 130 շիիտներին սպանելու համար..:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա բայց ովա ասում որ տերհանումը նույնպես ցեղասպանության հատկանիշա, Ցեղասպանության մասին կոնվենցիայով սահմանվումա որ ցեղասպանությունը որև ազգային, եթնիկ, ռասսայական կամ կրոնակա խումբը մասնակի կամ աբողջությամբ ոչնչացնելուն ուղղված գործողություններնա, չնայած ամեն դեպքում վրացիքի կողմից Ցխինվալին բամբիտ անելը արդեն դրա հատկանիշները պարունակումա, էլ չեմ ասում եթե ռուսական մամուլի կողմից հայտնվող բոլոր տեղեկությունները ճիշտ լինեն

----------


## Marduk

> հա բայց ովա ասում որ տերհանումը նույնպես ցեղասպանության հատկանիշա


Եթե մարդկանց տարհանում ես այնպես որ նրանք սովից ու ծարավից ճամփին մեռնեն ապա դա ցեղասպանություն է: Եթե տարհանումը կատարվում է քիչ թե շատ քաղաքակիրթ ապա դա արդեն ուրիշ բան է:

Դու կարաս մարդուն տարհանես ասես գնա անապատում քայլի իմանալով որ այնտեղ կմեռնի, ուրեմն դա ցեղասպանություն է

----------


## REAL_ist

հա դե տենց ստացվումա որ էլի մասամբ բնաջնջելնա նպատակը, կյանքի համար վտանգավոր պամաններա ստեղծում իմանալով որ շատերը տեղ չեն հասնի, բայց ես դեպքում բռնի ոչմեկին չեն տարհանել ոնցոր թե :Think:

----------


## Dayana

Եթե հաշվի առնենք որ պատերազմ է, ապա Գենոցիդ չէ, բայց ամեն դեպքում մի քանի հազար անմեղ մարդու մեկ կամ երկու օրում սպանելը ցեղասպանություն է  :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե մարդկանց տարհանում ես այնպես որ նրանք սովից ու ծարավից ճամփին մեռնեն ապա դա ցեղասպանություն է: Եթե տարհանումը կատարվում է քիչ թե շատ քաղաքակիրթ ապա դա արդեն ուրիշ բան է:
> 
> Դու կարաս մարդուն տարհանես ասես գնա անապատում քայլի իմանալով որ այնտեղ կմեռնի, ուրեմն դա ցեղասպանություն է


Դեռ շուտ է միանշանակ ասել՝ ցեղասպանությու՞ն է, թե՞՝ ոչ:
Ցանկացած ժամանակակից պատերազմ ուղեկցվում է ոչ միայն ռազմական օբյեկտների, ռազմական տեխնիկայի, ռազմական մարդկային ուժի ոչնչացմամբ, այլ՝ նաեւ բնակվայրերի ռմբակոծմամբ: Որեւէ մեկը չի կարող նշել գեթ մեկ ժամանակակից պատերազմ, որի ժամանակ խաղաղ բնակիչներ զոհված չլինեն: Մի պահ մտածեք, եթե օգտագործվում են գրադ-կայանքներ, հաուբիցներ, տանկեր, կործանիչ ինքնաթիռներ, ո՞նց կարող են զոհեր չլինել խաղաղ բնակչության շրջանում:
90-ական թվերին Արցախյան պատերազմի ժամանակ եւ մեր, եւ ադրբեջանցիների կողմից լայնորեն օգտագործվում էր հրետանի, որը ոչ միայն աշխատում էր ոչնչացնել հակառակորդի հենակետերը, այլ նաեւ ռմբակոծում էր բնակավայրերը, որը բերում էր մեծ քանակության մարդկային զոհերի եւ մարդկանց հաշմանդամության: Դա արվում է այսպես ասած, հակառակորդին բարոյալքելու եւ ինչու՞ չէ՝ նրա համար, որպեսզի վնասներ հասցնեն հակառակորդի թիկունքին:
Այ, ուրիշ բան է, երբ հակառակորդը գրավելով որեւէ բնակավայր, սկսում է սպանել, դաժանորեն հաշվեհարդար տեսնել խաղաղ բնակիչների՝ երեխաների, կանանց, ծերերի եւ ուղղակի ոչ զինվորականների կամ թեկուզ հենց գերեվարված զինվորականների հետ:
Այս դեպքում, կարելի միանշանակ ասել, որ դա ցեղասպանություն է՝ անկախ նրանից 50 մարդ են սպանել՞, թե 2000:
Իսկ այն, որ վրացական զինուժը ստիպել է տեղահանվել օսեթներին իրենց գյուղերից ու քաղաքից, դա անվանել ցեղասպանություն, ճիշտ չի լինի…
Էլի օրինակ բերեմ արցախյան պատերազմից. ադրբեջանցիները ռմբակոծում էին ԼՂ քաղաքներն ու գյուղերը, ՀՀ սահամանամերձ բնակավայրերը, որից խուսափելու համար այդ բնակավայրերի շատ բնակիչներ լքեցին իրենց տները: Հիմա ի՞նչ: Անվանենք սա ցեղասպանություն՞…
Նույն օրինակաը կարելի է բերել ժամանակակից այլ պատերազմներից:
«Էհ, հիմա անցել են էն ժամանակները, երբ ամեն ինչ վճռվում էր ռազմի դաշտում. պայմանավորվում էին, հանդիպում էին, իրար սպանում, մորթում, ինչ ասես անում էին ու վերջ՝ մեկը հաղթում էր: Էլ ո՞վ էր մարդկանց տները այսպես մասսայաբար ռմբակոծում, ավերում».-ասել է մի պառավ:
Բա՜, սհե պյաներ…

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսական պրոպագանդայի զոհ չեմ: Վրացական պրոպագանդայի զոհ չեմ: Ըստ այդմ չգիտեմ *դեռ* իրականում ի՞նչ է տեղի ունեցել: 
Ըստ այդմ *ձեռնպահ*

----------


## Adriano

Շատ ցավալի է տեսնել, թե ինչպիսի ծանր վիճակում են հայտնվել 2 ազգեր, որոնք փորձում էին ինչ-որ ձևով ապրել միասին: Վրաստանում հաստատված սահակաշվիլիի կիսաֆաշիստական, կրիմինալ, ոչ ժողովրդական ռեժիմը անցնելով բոլոր թույլատրելի սահմանները փորձեց լուծել իր տարածքային ամբողջականության հարցը զենքի ուժով, որը չէին համարձակվում անել մյուս առաջնորդները: Հաշվի առնելով, որ պատերազմից առաջ Վրացական զորքերը մի 20 անգամ ավելի  էին, ինչպես տեխնիկական, այնպես էլ մարդկանց թվով, ապա Վրաստանի հարձակումը Ցխինվալիի անպաշտպան բնակչության վրա և խաղաղապահների վրա կարելի է համարել իսկական էթնիկական, հակամարդկային զտումներ կամ ցեղասպանություն: Բացի այդ գրաված տարածքներում վրացական բանակը կատարել է անօրիանական, ոչ մարդկային գործողություններ այնտեղ բնակվող, մնացած երեխաների, ծերերի, կանանց նկատմամաբ, ինչպես նաև խաղաղապահների վրա և եթե ռուսական զորքերը ժամանակին չարձագանքեին, ապա երևի մենք ականատես կլինեինք ևս մի ահավոր ցեղասպանության: Իմ կարծիքով անհրաժեշտ է, որ Վրաստանը անհապաղ դուրս բերի իր զորքերը և Օսեթիայից, և Աբխազիային պատականող տարածքից, ստորագրի չհարձակման պայմանագիրը և վերադառնա 1992թ-ի սահմաններին, ոչ թե մինչև պատերազմ եղած սահմաններ, պետք է ստեղծվի հատուկ ռազմական դատարան, միջազգային, որը կզբաղվի այսպես կոչված պարոն սահակաշվիլի ռեժիմի հանցագործությունների վերլուծությամբ և դատապարտումով: Փաստորեն Վրաստանը միանգամից կորցրեց ամեն ինչ և տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, դժվար թե այդ ագրեսիայի ենթարկված երկրները այլևս համաձայնվեն հայտնվել Վրաստանի կազմում, և հարգանքը իր նկատմամբ համաշխարհային հասարակության և հարևանների: Այս պարագայում ՀՀ-ն անմիջապես պետք է առաջարկի պաշտպանել Օսեթիայի և Աբխազիայի, բնակչության պահանջը իրենց երկրների անկախության համար, քննադատի այժմյա վրացական ոչ նորմալ ռեժիմը և զորք ուղարկի, որպեսզի պաշտպանի Ախերքալակում բնակվող հայեր իրավունքները, քանի որ այլևս ոչ մեկի մոտ վստահություն չկա այդ ռեժիմի նկատմամբ:Պետք է դա անի ՀՀ-ն, որ Ադրբեջանը տեսնի, որ պատերազմով հարցեր չեն լուծվում,ավելի խորքային լուծումներ են անհրաժեշտ : Ինչ վերաբերում է ԱՄՆ-ին, որը մինչև վերջ զինել էր Վրացական ռեժիմը, Ոևկրաինային և մնացած երկրները, որոնք թույլ տվեցին այդ եղեռնը պետք է նախ ստիպեն սահակաշվիլիին գալ 1992 թ-ի պայմանավորվածություններին, կրճատեն օգնությունը վրաստանին`ռազմական, ներեղություն խնդրեն օսեթական ժողովրդից, որ հենց սկզբից հետևելով իրենց շահերը մոռացան այդ ժողովրդի մասին, պետք է ճանաչեն նրանց անկախությունը: Ես շատ եմ հարգում վրաց ժողովրդին, ես գիտեմ, որ նրանք բավականին խաղաղասեր ժողովուրդ են, սակայն նրանք ինչ կարող են անել, երբ ապրում են հակաժողովրդական, ոչ լեգիտիմ, ավտոլիտար սահակաշվիլիի ռեժիմի տակ, ահ ու սարսափի մեջ և դեռ վրացիները կհասկանան ժամանակի հետ, որ ժողովուրդներին ոչ թե ուժով են ձուլում, այլ պետք է համոզել այդ ժողովուրդներին խաղաղ միջոցներով, որ իրենց հետ ապրելը ավելի շահավետ է:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ռուսական պրոպագանդայի զոհ չեմ: Վրացական պրոպագանդայի զոհ չեմ: Ըստ այդմ չգիտեմ *դեռ* իրականում ի՞նչ է տեղի ունեցել: 
> Ըստ այդմ *ձեռնպահ*


Մարդու համար որը պնդում էր թե ռուսներն են սկսել ռմբակոծել Ցխինվալին արդեն իսկ ահագին առաջխաղացումա :Smile:

----------


## Sunun

ԱՅՈ

----------


## Երվանդ

Կարծում եմ ցեղասպանություն անվանել չի կարելի, պատերազմ իր բոլոր դաժանություններով, բայց ոչ ցեղասպանություն, չեմ հավատում ռուսական ալիքներին, որ ասում են վրացիք մտել են նկյուղները ու կրակել խաղաղ բնակիչներին, որպեսզի ինչ որ արեց Սահակաշվիլին կոչվի ցեղասպանություն, պետք է ապացուցվի որ նա *նախապես ծրագրել և հրաման էր տվել* ոչնչացնել կամ տեղահանել խաղաղ բնակչությանը, քանի դա չի ապացուցվել, ցեղասպանություն տերմինը օգտագործելը սխալա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էրեխեք, *200.000-անոց* ազգի *երկու հազարին* կոտորելը ցեղասպանություն չի?
Զուտ թվային հարաբերակցությամբ: 

Դա կոտորած չէր լինի չինացիքի համար: Բայց ոչ օսերի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էրեխեք, *200.000-անոց* ազգի *երկու հազարին* կոտորելը ցեղասպանություն չի?
> Զուտ թվային հարաբերակցությամբ: 
> 
> Դա կոտորած չէր լինի չինացիքի համար: Բայց ոչ օսերի:


Բայց Ցեղասպանությունը կոտորվածների քանակի հետ ինչ կապ ունի?

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էրեխեք, *200.000-անոց* ազգի *երկու հազարին* կոտորելը ցեղասպանություն չի?
> Զուտ թվային հարաբերակցությամբ: 
> 
> Դա կոտորած չէր լինի չինացիքի համար: Բայց ոչ օսերի:


Քանակը կամ քանակների հարաբերակցությամբ չի որոշվում ցեղասպանությունը, դա կոտորած կարաս կոչես, 20000 հազարանոց բանակը կարա հարձակվի ու լռիվ ոչնչացնի 1000 հոգանոց ջոկատին, հո չեղավ որ ցեղասպանություն արին, ցեղասծանություն կոչելու համար, պետք է նախ ապացուցել որ ամեն ինչ նախապես ծրագրվածա եղել, եթե ապացուցվեր որ Սահակաշվիլու ռեժիմը ծրագրելա օսերին արտաքսել իրանց բնակության վայրից ու էտ կատարելու ընթացքում մարդիկ են մահացել(քանակը կապ չունի) դա կկոչվեր ցեղասպանություն:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց Ցեղասպանությունը կոտորվածների քանակի հետ ինչ կապ ունի?


Ես թքած ունեմ "ցեղասպանությւոն" բառի պաշտոնական սահմանման վրա:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ցեղասպանությունը թվերի հետ կապ չունի: 50 հոգու սպասնությունն էլ կարողա ցեդասպանություն համարվել:
Չեմ համարում տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանություն. Վրաստանին հաստատ ձեռնտու չէր Հարավային Օսեթիա առանց օսերի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ցեղասպանությունը թվերի հետ կապ չունի: 50 հոգու սպասնությունն էլ կարողա ցեդասպանություն համարվել:
> Չեմ համարում տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանություն. Վրաստանին հաստատ ձեռնտու չէր Հարավային Օսեթիա առանց օսերի:


Ձեռնտուն էնել ոն էր ձեռնտու :Wink: , ուղղակի չեմ կարծում որ ծրագրեյին և իրագործեին դա, Լիլ ջան մի ջղայնացի :Smile: , ինչ պարտադիրա կոչվի ցեղասպանություն, հրետակոծությունից հազարավոր խաղաղ բնակիչներին են զոհվել, Սահակշվիլին ռազմական հանցագործա միանշանակ, իսկ ցեղասպանության հոդվածն էլ կշալակի թե չէ ապագայում կերևա :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես թքած ունեմ "ցեղասպանությւոն" բառի պաշտոնական սահմանման վրա:


Դե եթե թքած ունես մի հատ հարց` Սումգաիթում տեղի ունեցածը դու համարում ես ցեղասպանություն?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե եթե թքած ունես մի հատ հարց` *Սումգաիթում* տեղի ունեցածը դու համարում ես ցեղասպանություն?


Կլինի չէ՞, որ ես էլ պատասխանեմ.
Միանշանակ՝ *ԱՅՈ…*

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե եթե թքած ունես մի հատ հարց` Սումգաիթում տեղի ունեցածը դու համարում ես ցեղասպանություն?


Վահիկ, մարտի մեկն էլ էր ցեղասպանություն:

----------


## Elmo

> Ցեղասպանությունը թվերի հետ կապ չունի: 50 հոգու սպասնությունն էլ կարողա ցեդասպանություն համարվել:
> Չեմ համարում տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանություն. Վրաստանին հաստատ ձեռնտու չէր Հարավային Օսեթիա առանց օսերի:


Ցեղասպանություն՝ որևէ ազգային, կրոնական կամ էթնիկ խմբի մտադրված սիսթեմատիկ ոչնչացում։ Սա ամբողջական սահմանում չէ: Նույնիսկ ոչնչացման մտադրությունները կամ փրձերը դատապարտվում են ցեղասպանության նման: Իսկ քանակի մասին ոչ մի խոսք՝ կրոնական, կամ էթնիկ խումբը կարող է բաղկացած լինել 3-4 հոգուց:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կարծում եմ ցեղասպանություն անվանել չի կարելի, պատերազմ իր բոլոր դաժանություններով, բայց ոչ ցեղասպանություն, չեմ հավատում ռուսական ալիքներին, որ ասում են վրացիք մտել են նկյուղները ու կրակել խաղաղ բնակիչներին, որպեսզի ինչ որ արեց Սահակաշվիլին կոչվի ցեղասպանություն, պետք է ապացուցվի որ նա նախապես ծրագրել և հրաման էր տվել ոչնչացնել կամ տեղահանել խաղաղ բնակչությանը, քանի դա չի ապացուցվել, ցեղասպանություն տերմինը օգտագործելը սխալա:


պատերազմը կապ չունի, բոլոր ցեասպանություններնել պատերազմի ժամանակ են լինում, պռոստը վրացիք պատերազմ էին անում խաղաղ բնակչության հետ, բնակելի տների ռմբակոծելը հաստատ Միշիկի հրամանովա եղել, ետել քեզ նախապես ծրագրված խաղաղ բնակչության ոչնչացում

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե հաշվի առնենք որ պատերազմ է, ապա Գենոցիդ չէ, բայց ամեն դեպքում մի քանի հազար անմեղ մարդու մեկ կամ երկու օրում սպանելը ցեղասպանություն է


Բայց ոչինչ, որ պատերազմ չի հայտարարվել՞՞՞ կամ պատերազմ անելուց գնում են զորքը զարքի վրա են կռվում, ոչ թե քաղաքացիականների

----------


## Մարկիզ

> պատերազմը կապ չունի, բոլոր ցեասպանություններնել պատերազմի ժամանակ են լինում, պռոստը վրացիք պատերազմ էին անում խաղաղ բնակչության հետ, բնակելի տների ռմբակոծելը հաստատ Միշիկի հրամանովա եղել, ետել քեզ նախապես ծրագրված խաղաղ բնակչության ոչնչացում


Դժվար թե Սահակաշվիլին ասած լինի, որդե օս տենաք, կսպանեք:
Իսկ բնակելի հատվածների ռմբակոծման հրամանը, բացարձակապես չի նշանակում ցեղասպանության հրաման տալ: Եվ գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ վրացիների հիմնական նպատակը մեծ քանակությամբ օսերի սպանությունը չի եղել: Դա ընդամենը հետեւանքն է՝  Վրաստանի սանձազերծած հիմարության:

----------


## Մտահոգ

Ցխինվալիի գիշերային ռմբակոծումը ցավալի է, զազրելի է, անմարդկային գազանություն է, բայց ցեղասպանություն չէ միանշանակ, չնայած տերմիները այնքան էլ կարևոր չեն ... մարդկանց ռմբակոծելով ծրագրված են սպանել թե  ռմբակոծելով ոչ նախօրոք ծրագրված են սպանել...  Մարդիկ են սպանվել, անմեղ մարդիկ... ու սա ամենասարսափելին է...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Բայց ոչինչ, որ պատերազմ չի հայտարարվել՞՞՞ կամ պատերազմ անելուց գնում են զորքը զարքի վրա են կռվում, ոչ թե քաղաքացիականների


Ի՞նչ պատերազմ հայտարարելու մասին ա խոսքը: Վրաստանի նախագահը պիտի զանգեր Վրաստանի ԱԳ ասեր ես ձեզ պատերազմ եմ հայտարարու՞մ: 
Լսում եք լուրերը, լավ եք անում, ես էլ եմ սաղ լսում, բայց պետք չի էլի ամեն լսածը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պատերազմը կապ չունի, հենա հիմա թուրքերն էլ են փրփուրներից կախվում թե 1915-ի Ցեղասպանությունը Առաջին համաշխարհայինի արդյունքնա...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Պատերազմը կապ չունի, հենա հիմա թուրքերն էլ են փրփուրներից կախվում թե 1915-ի Ցեղասպանությունը Առաջին համաշխարհայինի արդյունքնա...


Հա, ի՞նչ…

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Վահիկ, դու գտնու՞մ ես, որ Մեծ եղեռնն ու այն ինչ կատարվեց այս 4 օրվա ընթացքում համեմատելի՞ են:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դժվար թե Սահակաշվիլին ասած լինի, որդե օս տենաք, կսպանեք:
> Իսկ բնակելի հատվածների ռմբակոծման հրամանը, բացարձակապես չի նշանակում ցեղասպանության հրաման տալ: Եվ գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ վրացիների հիմնական նպատակը մեծ քանակությամբ օսերի սպանությունը չի եղել: Դա ընդամենը հետեւանքն է՝ Վրաստանի սանձազերծած հիմարության:


Մի հատ կասես խաղաղ բնակավայրերը ռմբակոծելու նպատակը որն էր?

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարծում եմ ցեղասպանություն անվանել չի կարելի, պատերազմ իր բոլոր դաժանություններով, բայց ոչ ցեղասպանություն, չեմ հավատում ռուսական ալիքներին, որ ասում են վրացիք մտել են նկյուղները ու կրակել խաղաղ բնակիչներին, որպեսզի ինչ որ արեց Սահակաշվիլին կոչվի ցեղասպանություն, պետք է ապացուցվի որ նա *նախապես ծրագրել և հրաման էր տվել* ոչնչացնել կամ տեղահանել խաղաղ բնակչությանը, քանի դա չի ապացուցվել, ցեղասպանություն տերմինը օգտագործելը սխալա:


Մարդու համար որը պնդում էր թե վրացիներն են սկսել ռմբակոծել Ցխինվալին արդեն իսկ ահագին առաջխաղացումա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա, ի՞նչ…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Վահիկ, դու գտնու՞մ ես, որ Մեծ եղեռնն ու այն ինչ կատարվեց այս 4 օրվա ընթացքում համեմատելի՞ են:


Չէ, ինձ սխալ հասկացաք: Բնականաբար համեմատելի չեն...
ՈՒղղակի մի քանիսը գրել էին, որ սա ուղղակի պատերազմի արդյունքա, այլ ոչ թե ցեղասպանություն, իսկ ես պնդում եմ, որ պատերազմի ընթացքում էլ կարա ցեղասպանություն լինի: Ու գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանություն էր...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ձեռնտուն էնել ոն էր ձեռնտու, ուղղակի չեմ կարծում որ ծրագրեյին և իրագործեին դա, Լիլ ջան մի ջղայնացի, ինչ պարտադիրա կոչվի ցեղասպանություն, *հրետակոծությունից հազարավոր խաղաղ բնակիչներին են զոհվել, Սահակշվիլին ռազմական հանցագործա միանշանակ*, իսկ ցեղասպանության հոդվածն էլ կշալակի թե չէ ապագայում կերևա


Հիմա նույնպես պնդում եմ ու ոչ միայն ես այլ սաղ աշխարհը, բացի քեզանից :LOL: , Արտգեյօ ջան :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մի հատ կասես խաղաղ բնակավայրերը ռմբակոծելու նպատակը որն էր?


ԱՐԴԵն գրել եմ այս թեմայում… :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Չէ, ինձ սխալ հասկացաք: Բնականաբար համեմատելի չեն...
> ՈՒղղակի մի քանիսը գրել էին, որ սա ուղղակի պատերազմի արդյունքա, այլ ոչ թե ցեղասպանություն, իսկ ես պնդում եմ, որ պատերազմի ընթացքում էլ կարա ցեղասպանություն լինի: Ու գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանություն էր...


Այ եթե ապացուցվի, որ եղել են խաղաղ բնակիչների, գերեվարված զինվորականների կանխամտածված սպանություններ, կարեւոր չէ՝ մասսայական, թե՝ ոչ, ապա այդ դեպքում կարելի է պնդել, որ կատարվել է ցեղասպանություն:
Իսկ այնպես պատերազմ է՝ իրեն բնորոշ բոլոր արհավիրքներով, զոհերով ու տականքություններով:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ի՞նչ պատերազմ հայտարարելու մասին ա խոսքը: Վրաստանի նախագահը պիտի զանգեր Վրաստանի ԱԳ ասեր ես ձեզ պատերազմ եմ հայտարարու՞մ: 
> Լսում եք լուրերը, լավ եք անում, ես էլ եմ սաղ լսում, բայց պետք չի էլի ամեն լսածը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել:


Չէ, պետք  ա ուլտիմատում ներկայացներ և ժամկետ տար, ոնց Իրանին են անում, եթե չի կատարում պահանջները, հարձակվում են;

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Չէ, պետք ա ուլտիմատում ներկայացներ և ժամկետ տար, ոնց Իրանին են անում, եթե չի կատարում պահանջները, հարձակվում են;


Իրանը Հայաստանը, Ռուսաստանը, Վրաստանը ու աշխարհի բոլոր մնացած երկրները համարում են անկախ հանրապետություն, իսկ Հարավյին Օսեթիան բոլոր վերը նշվածները համարում են Վրաստանի մաս:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ԱՐԴԵն գրել եմ այս թեմայում…


գրածներիդ մեջ բնակավայրեր ռմբակողծելու նպատակը չգտա, պատերազմը խաղաղ բնակավայրեր ռմբակոծելով չեն սկսում, ամեն դեպքում դրա համար մինիմում ռազմական հանցագործ պետքա Սահակաշվիլիին ճանաչեն, պատերազմելու կանոններ գոյություն ունեն որոնք Վրաստանը խախտելա ու հաստատ հեշտ չի պրծնի ետ անողնաշար քայլի հետևանքներից
իսկ ցեղասպանություն որակելը արդեն կախվածա թե ինչքանով ռուսական մամուլում գրածները ճիշտ դուրս կգան
իմ կարծիքով վրացիք ուզում էին գրավել դադարկ Ցխինվալին, նրանց օսերը հաստատ պետք չէին

----------


## Elmo

> Իրանը Հայաստանը, Ռուսաստանը, Վրաստանը ու աշխարհի բոլոր մնացած երկրները համարում են անկախ հանրապետություն, իսկ Հարավյին Օսեթիան բոլոր վերը նշվածները համարում են Վրաստանի մաս:


Հարավյին Օսեթիան ենքանով ա Վրաստանի մաս, ինչքանով Արցախը Ադրբեջանի: Հիմա ի՞նչ Արցախը տա՞նք: Հարավյին Օսեթիաի բնակչությունը չի ուզում ապրի Վրաստանի կազմում, ու նրանց 90%-ը Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի ա: Ոնց որ մինչև Ղարաբաղյան շարժումը Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունը(ոչ մեկին չասես որ 90% -ից քիչ հայ կար Արրցախում) չէր ուզում ապրեր Ադրբեջանի կազմում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարավյին Օսեթիաի բնակչությունը չի ուզում ապրի Վրաստանի կազմում,


Աղբյո՞ւրը



> ու նրանց 90%-ը Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի ա:


Ինչպես նաև 90%-ը Վրաստանի քաղաքացի:  :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Չեչնյայում ռուսները ամբողջ Գրոզնին ավիրեցին, բայց նպատակը քաղաքաը ավերակների վերածելը ու չեչեն բնակչությանը ոչնչացնելը չէր, պարզապես ռուսական դիրքերի վրա պատասխան կրակ բացվում էր հիմնականում բնակելի շենքերից:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ամսի 8–ի առավոտյան ռուսական НТВ հեռուստաընկերությունը հաղորդում է, որ վրացական զորքերը հրետանային ակտիվ ռմբակոցությունից հետո գրավել են Ցխենվալին, մասնավորապես նշվում էր որ Ցխենվալու 70 տոկոսից ավելին վրացական հետևակային զորքերի հսկողության տակ է։ Զոհերի մասին տեղեկություններ չկան։ Վնասվել են *մի քանի* ստրատեգիական շենքեր ու օբյեկտներ։ Ցխենվալին դեռ ավերակ չէ։ Դրանից հետո խառնվում են ռուսները, ու մարտերը թեժանում են, երկու օրվա ընթացքում Ցխենվալին նոր հավասարվում է հողին։ Իմ կարճ խելքով Ցխենվալին այդպես չէր ավերվի, եթե ռուսները չխառնվեին։ Զոհերի մասին։ Ռուսական ալիքները ողջ ընթացքում ակտիվորեն ցույց էին տալիս միայն մի քանի հոգեցունց լացակումած կադրեր ու նույն օսեթներին, որոնք պատմում էին, թե ինչպես վրացի զինվորներ ականանետով սպանել են մի օսեթ ընտանիք, մի երկու հոգու էլ տանկի տակ գցել։ Ակտիվորեն խոսք է գնում 1500–2000 զոհված խաղաղ քաղաքացիների մասին, միևնույն ժամանակ ցույց են տալիս վրաց զինվորների սպանված դիակներ։ Դժվարանում եմ հավատալ, որ դրանից հետո Ցխենվալին գտնվելով ռուսների ձեռքում, ռուս լրագրողները զերծ կմնային այդ 2000 հոգուց գոնե 20–ի դիակները ողջ օրը հեռուստատեսությամբ «ռասկրուտկա» անելու գայթակղությունից, ու գենոցիդ բառը այդ դեպքում բավականին համոզիչ կհնչեր։ Իմ մտքով անցնում է, որ չլիներ ռուսների միջամտությունը, ապա զոհերի ու ավերվածությունների քանակը կլիներ նվազագույնը։ Սակայն Ռուսաստանը կկորցներ Օսեթիան։ Իսկ գենոցիդ բառը բավականին հնչեղ է, մանավանդ լայնածավալ ապօրինի գործողությունները արդարացնելու համար։ Այստեղ օսեթ ժողովրդի տեղահանելու կամ ոչնչացնելու մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող։ Այստեղ Օսեթիայում հաստատված ռուսական ծագմամբ հանցագործ ուժայինների «բազառներն» են, իսկ օսեթ ժողովուրդը պարզապես օգտագործվեց։

----------


## Dragon

*Հարավային Օսեթիայում տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանություն էր, ընդ որում այն օրը, երբ սովորաբար բոլոր մարտերը կասեցվում են: Երբ ամբողջ աշխարհի ուշադրությունը այլ ուղղությամբ էր. նա խոստացավ ու դրժեց իր խոստումը: Հաշվարկները սխալ էին եվ պատիժը չուշացավ:* 

Ինձ համար միանշանակ է, որ Վրաստանը սկսեց այս մարտը: Լռիվ արդրացված եմ համարում ռուսական միջամտությունը: Չեմ կիսում այն կարծիքը, որ եթե  ռուսները չմիջամտեին ավերվածությունները ավելի քիչ կլինեին: Վերջիվերջո ավելի լավ է մի քանի հարյուր շենք կործանվի, բայց փոխարենը մի քանի հազար մարդու կյանք փրկվի: Վրաստանի քաղաքականությունը հիշեցնում է քուրքերինը. երբ վերացնում էին հայերին՝ ասելով, որ եթե չկա հայ, չկա եվ Արեվմտյան Հայաստան ու հայոց պատմական հողերի հարց: Վրաստանը փորձեց ոչնչացնել օսեթներին, որպեսզի ոչնչացնի օսեթիայի անկախացման հարցը եվ գուցե լավ ծառայի իր «պապաներին» ու արագացնի իր որորոշ խնդիրների լուծումը, բայց քաշվեց: Էդ ջահել բախտախնդրին ԱՄՆ-ն լավ «վերբովկա» էր արել, բայց թողեց անտեր: Ու ստացվեց այն ինչ կա:

Հ.Գ. Եթե կան միամիտներ, որ կարծում են, թե ռուսները նախահարձակ եղան, թող իրենց հարց տան, թե ինչպես ստացվեց ռուսները հարձակվեցին Վրաստանի վրա, իսկ Վրաստանը, հակահարվածի փոխարեն՝ օսեթների:

Ես ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե Օսեթիան անկախանա, որովհետեվ Կոսովոյից հետո դա եվս մեկ քայլով կմոտեցնի մեր Արցախի անկախացումը:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե Օսեթիան անկախանա, որովհետեվ Կոսովոյից հետո դա եվս մեկ քայլով կմոտեցնի մեր Արցախի անկախացմանը:


Եթե իրոք անկախության ձգտող են, այլ ոչ պառակտող, ապա թող Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայի հետ միասին ձգտեն անկախության, բայց ես կասեի իրանց սլաբօ: Կարողա մյուս օրը պարզվեր օսերը Մոսկվայում բնակելի շենք են պայթացրել ու Ռուսաստանը կրկներ Չեչնյան:

----------


## dvgray

Հարցումից բան  չհասկացա:
Ով ու՞մ էր ցեղասպանել: Խնդրում եմ պարզել թե որ ազգի/համայքի/ ցեղասպանության մասին է գնում խոսքը ու ում կողմից

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Բերանս փակողի բերանը թող փակ մնա հավերժ  :Angry2:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Հարցումից բան  չհասկացա:
> Ով ու՞մ էր ցեղասպանել: Խնդրում եմ պարզել թե որ ազգի/համայքի/ ցեղասպանության մասին է գնում խոսքը ու ում կողմից


Օսեթների՝ վրացիների կողմից։

----------


## Dayana

> Օսեթների՝ վրացիների կողմից։


Կամ գուցե ոչ Վրացիների  :Sad:  բայց ամեն դեպքում մարդկային տեսակի ոչնչացման քայլ էր արվել  :Sad:  (թող ինձ ներեն այս հարցում ավելի տեղեկացվածները՝ բայց ես էդպես եմ կարծում)

----------


## dvgray

> Օսեթների՝ վրացիների կողմից։


Էտ հարցումը դու ես բացե՞լ  :Smile: 
Լավ կլինի հարցման մեջ հարցում բացողը գրի 
…
երկրորդ հարցն էլ են ա, թե ստեղ ինչ որ մեկը բռնելու ա ու ցեղասպանության "կանոնով" ապացուցելու ա որ եղել ա ցեղասպանությու՞ն
Ծիծաղելի է անգամ հարցադրումը  :LOL:  /ջնջե՛լ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  /

----------


## Kuk

Բավարար չափով տեղեկացված չեմ և չունեմ հավաստի աղբյուրներ, որոնցից հստակ ինֆորմացիա ստանամ, այդ իսկ պատճառով չեմ կարող նման լուրջ գնահատական տալ կատարվածին: Միայն ասեմ, որ ցավալի է, երբ զոհեր կան, և կապ չունի, թե ինչ ազգի են պատկանում նրանք:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հարավյին Օսեթիան ենքանով ա Վրաստանի մաս, ինչքանով Արցախը Ադրբեջանի: Հիմա ի՞նչ Արցախը տա՞նք: Հարավյին Օսեթիաի բնակչությունը չի ուզում ապրի Վրաստանի կազմում, ու նրանց 90%-ը Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի ա: Ոնց որ մինչև Ղարաբաղյան շարժումը Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունը(ոչ մեկին չասես որ 90% -ից քիչ հայ կար Արրցախում) չէր ուզում ապրեր Ադրբեջանի կազմում:



Էտ ես եմ ասում Արցախը Ադրբեջանի մաս չի, դու ես ասում, բայց ամբողջ աշխարհը հակառակն ա ասում: Ստացվում ա Հայաստանը ագրեսոր ա: Էստեղ ուղղակի պետք ա շարժվել ըստ շահերի: Անկախ Օսեթիայի պատերազմի սկսվել-չսկսվելուց, Ադրբեջանը մի օր զորքերով առաջ կշարժվի, այնպես որ էկեք տեսնենք, թե մեզ որն է ձեռնտու կամ գոնե հոգեհարազատ՝ Վրաստանի խիստ թուլացումը, հետևաբար նաև անդրկովկասյան տարածաշրջանում Ռուսաստանի լիակատար գերիշխանությունը, թե՞ Ռուսաստանի դուրս մղումը այս տարածաշրջանից՝ կովկասյան 3 հանրապետություններին միասնական զարգանալու հնարաավորություն ընձեռելով:

----------


## Elmo

> Էտ հարցումը դու ես բացե՞լ 
> Լավ կլինի հարցման մեջ հարցում բացողը գրի 
> …
> երկրորդ հարցն էլ են ա, թե ստեղ ինչ որ մեկը բռնելու ա ու ցեղասպանության "կանոնով" ապացուցելու ա որ եղել ա ցեղասպանությու՞ն
> Ծիծաղելի է անգամ հարցադրումը  /ջնջե՛լ    /


Քո գրառումները կարդացի:  Մի բան եմ եզրակացրել: Կուրութայն հանգեցնող ատելություն Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ: Իմ կարծիքով քո գրառումները շատերի կողմից լուրջ չեն կարող ընդունվել, ինչպես իմ կողմից շատ հարգված(որպես անձ), բայց հայացքներվ միշտ հակառակորդ Artgeo-ի գրառումները: Ես 1:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կամ գուցե ոչ Վրացիների  բայց ամեն դեպքում մարդկային տեսակի ոչնչացման քայլ էր արվել  (թող ինձ ներեն այս հարցում ավելի տեղեկացվածները՝ բայց ես էդպես եմ կարծում)


Չհամարձակվես խոսել անմեղ ռուսների վայրագությունների մասին:
Օրհնվի էն սհաթը, որ ռուսը իր ոտը դրեց մեր սուրբ հողի վրա:

----------


## Dayana

> Չհամարձակվես խոսել անմեղ ռուսների վայրագությունների մասին:
> Օրհնվի էն սհաթը, որ ռուսը իր ոտը դրեց մեր սուրբ հողի վրա:


Էհ Արթ ...   :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

> Էտ ես եմ ասում Արցախը Ադրբեջանի մաս չի, դու ես ասում, բայց ամբողջ աշխարհը հակառակն ա ասում: Ստացվում ա Հայաստանը ագրեսոր ա: Էստեղ ուղղակի պետք ա շարժվել ըստ շահերի: Անկախ Օսեթիայի պատերազմի սկսվել-չսկսվելուց, Ադրբեջանը մի օր զորքերով առաջ կշարժվի, այնպես որ էկեք տեսնենք, թե մեզ որն է ձեռնտու կամ գոնե հոգեհարազատ՝ Վրաստանի խիստ թուլացումը, հետևաբար նաև անդրկովկասյան տարածաշրջանում Ռուսաստանի լիակատար գերիշխանությունը, թե՞ Ռուսաստանի դուրս մղումը այս տարածաշրջանից՝ կովկասյան 3 հանրապետություններին միասնական զարգանալու հնարաավորություն ընձեռելով:


Ռուսաստանի գերհզորացումը: Ինքս բազմաթիվ ադրբեջանական ֆորումներում կարդացել եմ, ինչպես են նրանք դողում Ռուսաստանից: Ասում են Հայաստանն ինչա ո՞ր մի օրում հում հում կուտենք(դուրս են տալիս, բայց իրանք հավատում են դրան, նշանակումա կհարձակվեն գոնե), այ Ռուսաստանը թող ձեզ չպաշտպաներ տենամ ոնց եք մեզ հաղթել: Մտի day.az-ի ֆորում, սարսափում են Հայ-Ռուսական մտերիմ հարաբերություններց: Իսկ Օսեթյան իրանց ակնառու օրինակ, թող տենան ինչ կլինի իրենց հետ, որ գան մեր վրա:

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց



> Չհամարձակվես խոսել անմեղ ռուսների վայրագությունների մասին:
> Օրհնվի էն սհաթը, որ ռուսը իր ոտը դրեց մեր սուրբ հողի վրա:


Միայն նրանից հետո, Երբ Սահակ ձձյան ասեց խփեք Օսեթյաին: Ոչ ոք իրա հետևից կարմիր խնձոր չէր ուղարկել: Գնացեք Սահակին դատեք, ինքնա արջին բզբզել, արջն էլ հենց դրանովա արջ, որ չի կարելի բզբզել:

----------


## Tanamasi

Ռուսաստանը մեզ էդքան մտերիմ-մտերիմ, բայց կարճ վզկապով ա պահում։ Մեզ, որ հաստատ չի թողի, որ Վրաստանի նման ուրիշ երկրի կողմն անցնել փորձենք։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Լավ, ասենք վաղը, Աստված ոչ անի, Ադրբեջանը հարձակվեց, ո՞վ ա հավատում, որ Ռուսաստանը որևէ ռազմական օգնություն կցուցաբերի Հայաստանին: Ես որ չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Elmo

> Ռուսաստանը մեզ էդքան մտերիմ-մտերիմ, բայց կարճ վզկապով ա պահում։


Դա տրամաբանական է: Անտրամաբանական կլիներ, եթե կարճ վզկապով չպահեր: Դու պատկերացրա մենք տենց հզոր լիեինք. սկի վզկապ ել չէինք քցի:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Լավ, ասենք վաղը, Աստված ոչ անի, Ադրբեջանը հարձակվեց, ո՞վ ա հավատում, որ Ռուսաստանը որևէ ռազմական օգնություն կցուցաբերի Հայաստանին: Ես որ չեմ հավատում:


դրա մասին փաստաթուղթ կա, երևի տեղյակ չես, ինչպես Հայաստանը, այնպես էլ Ռուսաստանը պարտավոր են իրար ռազմական օգնություն(Այդ թվում նաև կենդանի ուժ) տրամադրել, յուրաքանչյուրի պատերազմելու դեպքում(եթե հակառակորդի հետ չկա չհարձակման պայմանագիր, որը Վրաստանի դեպքում կար):

----------


## Marduk

> Լավ, ասենք վաղը, Աստված ոչ անի, Ադրբեջանը հարձակվեց, ո՞վ ա հավատում, որ Ռուսաստանը որևէ ռազմական օգնություն կցուցաբերի Հայաստանին: Ես որ չեմ հավատում:


Իսկ ինչ պետք է մեզ Ռուսաստանի օգնությու՞նը:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ինչ պետք է մեզ Ռուսաստանի օգնությու՞նը:


որ 80% կորուստով չհաղթես պատերազմը, կամ որ ավելի սարսափելի ա չպարտվես:

----------


## Tanamasi

Ռուսաստանը Ադրբեջանին զենք չի՞ տրամադրում։ Էս վերջերս էլի եմ լսել։

----------


## Elmo

> Ռուսաստանը Ադրբեջանին զենք չի՞ տրամադրում։ Էս վերջերս էլի եմ լսել։


Կարա վաճառի: Բայց իմ իմանալով Ադրբեջանը "2-րդ ձեռ" ա զենք առնում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Միայն նրանից հետո, Երբ Սահակ ձձյան ասեց խփեք Օսեթյաին:


Մոտ օրերս ազատ կլինեմ, մանրամասն կներկայացնեմ թե իրականում ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Այն ժամանակ կունենամ ապացույցներ: Ես չեմ կարող քո պես օդում կրակել ու ՕՌՏ ի ստերը որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնել:

----------


## Elmo

> Մոտ օրերս ազատ կլինեմ, մանրամասն կներկայացնեմ թե իրականում ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Այն ժամանակ կունենամ ապացույցներ: Ես չեմ կարող քո պես օդում կրակել ու ՕՌՏ ի ստերը որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնել:


Արտ լավ էլ գիտես, որ ես TV 1000-ից մեկ եմ նայում(հա ասել եմ եդ մասին): Համենայն դեպս որ բան իմանաս, հաճույքով կլսեմ քեզ. մենակ կողմնակալ բաներ չպատմես ինձ թե չէ քեզ էլի չեմ հավատա(բայց դրանից քեզ ավելի քիչ չեմ հարգի):

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ լավ էլ գիտես, որ ես TV 1000-ից մեկ եմ նայում(հա ասել եմ եդ մասին): Համենայն դեպս որ բան իմանաս, հաճույքով կլսեմ քեզ. մենակ կողմնակալ բաներ չպատմես ինձ թե չէ քեզ էլի չեմ հավատա(բայց դրանից քեզ ավելի քիչ չեմ հարգի):


TV-1000 ը լավ ալիք ա, գիշերները էրոտիկա են ցույց տալիս:

----------


## Elmo

> TV-1000 ը լավ ալիք ա, գիշերները էրոտիկա են ցույց տալիս:


Սահակաշվիլին խաղումա՞ էդ կինոներում: Ինքը իմ սիրած դերասաննա, եթե խաղումա կյանեմ:

----------


## Marduk

> որ 80% կորուստով չհաղթես պատերազմը, կամ որ ավելի սարսափելի ա չպարտվես:


Ադրբեջանի հարցերը լուծելուց մեզ պետք չի արտաքին բացահայտ օգնություն:
Դա կարող է շատ խառնի վիճակը: 
Այնպես որ Ադրբեջանի հարձակման դեպքում պետք է մենք ինքներս վրա հույսերս դնենք: 
Եթե հանկարծ իրանք այդպիսի սխալ անեն պետք է օգտվել իրենց սխալից ու մեջտեղից հանել Նախիջևանի հարցը ու դրանից հետո Ադրբեջանը արդեն կաղաչի հրադադար:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սահակաշվիլին խաղումա՞ էդ կինոներում: Ինքը իմ սիրած դերասաննա, եթե խաղումա կյանեմ:


Ինքը ամենապատասխանատու պահին սխալ պոզա կընդունի ու բոլորին կայֆալոմ կանի:

Չարժի կարծում եմ դեր վստահել:

----------


## Elmo

> Ադրբեջանի հարցերը լուծելուց մեզ պետք չի արտաքին բացահայտ օգնություն:
> Դա կարող է շատ խառնի վիճակը: 
> Այնպես որ Ադրբեջանի հարձակման դեպքում պետք է մենք ինքներս վրա հույսերս դնենք: 
> Եթե հանկարծ իրանք այդպիսի սխալ անեն պետք է օգտվել իրենց սխալից ու մեջտեղից հանել Նախիջևանի հարցը ու դրանից հետո Ադրբեջանը արդեն կաղաչի հրադադար:


Որ պոստերում մեկ մեկ կրակում էին, մեզ հրամայում էին պատասխան կրակ չբացել(սադրանքի չենթարկվել): Մի անգամ զիվորներից մեկը(միշտ ուզում էչ ինքնել կրակի) խաբեց, թե վախենում ենք, կարողա կրակենք: Էդ խոսքի վրա գնդի հրամանատարը նենց սիրուն բան ասեց «Հակառակորդը ինչ ****** ա՞ որ վախենում էք»

Հիմա ես էլ կրկնում եմ իրա խոսքերը «Հակառակորդը ինչ ****** ա՞ որ վախենանք» մենք չենք վախենում, բայց զգուշանալ պետք ա : Իսկ մեր անվտանգության ամրագոտրները Ռուսաստանին ա ամրացրած:

----------


## Rammstein

Նույնիսկ եթե ագրեսորը լիներ Ռուսաստանը, մեկ ա, վրացիների արածը ցեղասպանություն կլիներ...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ցեղասպանություն չէի ասի, բայց ՚՚մարդասպանություն՚՚ կամ ՚՚ազգի դեմ ուղղված հանցագուրծություն՚՚ որակումներն էլ շատ մեղմ են ասված....

----------


## Artgeo

> Նույնիսկ եթե ագրեսորը լիներ Ռուսաստանը, մեկ ա, վրացիների *արածը* ցեղասպանություն կլիներ...


Պատերազմի =ամանակ քաղաքացիներին պաշտպանե՞լը ի նկատի ունեք  :Think:

----------


## սիսար

Ցեղասպանություն    ասած   հասկացողությունը,    բոլորովին    կապ   չունի   հարավային   օսեթյաում   տեղի   ունեցող    հանցավոր   գործողությունների   հետ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ըստ ռուսների Օսեթիայի բնակչության 90%-ը ռուսներ էին: Հետևաբար զոհերի 90%-ն էլ պետք է որ ռուսներ լինեն: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ օսերի ցեղասպանության մասին է խոսքը:

----------


## REAL_ist

ըստ ռուսների 90 տոկոսը ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի են, ոչ թե ռուս, ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի օսեր են

----------


## Mephistopheles

Միանշանակ ոչ…այդ 2000-ը դեռ պիտի ապացուցվի: Ես հետևում եմ բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներին (Էխո Մոսկվին իմ լարծիքով ամենաօբյեկտիվն է) և կարող եմ ասել, որ սա վրացիների կողմից բարբարոսական ռմբակոծություն էր, բայց ոչ ցեղասպանություն

----------


## Artgeo

Եվ այսպես, կես տարուց ավել է անցել Կրեմլի Վրաստանի վրա հարձակումից հետո: Ունեցածս տեղեկությունները թույլ են տալիս վստահաբար ասել, որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել և կարող եմ պնդել, որ ցեղասպանություն տեղի է ունենում այսպես կոչված «անկախացումից» հետո:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվ այսպես, կես տարուց ավել է անցել Կրեմլի Վրաստանի վրա հարձակումից հետո: Ունեցածս տեղեկությունները թույլ են տալիս վստահաբար ասել, որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել և կարող եմ պնդել, որ ցեղասպանություն տեղի է ունենում այսպես կոչված «անկախացումից» հետո:


Արտ, փակագծերը չե՞ս բացի, ու կիսվես ունեցածդ տեղեկություններով, ապեր:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, փակագծերը չե՞ս բացի, ու կիսվես ունեցածդ տեղեկություններով, ապեր:


Կներես, մի փոքր ուշացումով: 
Մոտս նկարներ ու վիդեոների մի մեեեեծ արխիվ կա, կա նաև բարեկամների ու այլ ծանոթների պատմածներ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարճ արդեն ներկայացված ա մտքերս ու վերլուծություններս



> 1. 8-го августа ночью, когда я впервые услышал о том, что грузинские войска начали штурм Цхинвали, я решил, что правительство Саакашвили совершило свою крупнейшую ошибку (помню, сказал себе: они сошли с ума). Не говоря уже обо всем остальном.
> 
> 2. Тогда мне было совершенно непонятно, зачем они это сделали. Поскольку, как мне казалось, ни одной предпосылки к таким действиям у них не было. Более того, у них очень многое получалось мирным путем - и внутри страны и даже с автономиями. И они это хорошо знали. Война во многом, если не полностью, перечеркивала их невероятные, уникальные достижения последних 5 лет.


Շարունակությունը  http://aillarionov.livejournal.com/84021.html

----------


## Artgeo

*Ճշմարտությունը Ռուս-Վրացական պատերազմի վերաբերյալ*

ճշմարտության դեմ պատվաստում ունեցողներին նայելը խորհուրդ չի տրվում




















http://www.krotov.info/1/1/1/5_61_2008_08_gruzia.htm

----------

dvgray (16.06.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսական ագիտ պրոմի հերթական գրոհը 08.08.09-ին ցանկացած ալիքով:
*Первый*
12:00   08.08.08. Война в прямом эфире
21:00   Цхинвал. Жизнь после войны
22:15 Фильм  Олимпиус Инферно 
Դժվար հասկացողների համար 22:50   08.08.08. Война в прямом эфире

*Россия*
21:15 	Цхинвал. Больше никто не умрет 
00:55 	"Вам, живым и погибшим, тебе, Южная Осетия". Концерт оркестра Мариинского театра под управлением Валерия Гергиева 
Դժվար հասկացողների համար 4:15 	Цхинвал. Больше никто не умрет 

*TVCi*
11:45   Пятидневная война. Шипы "Революции роз"

*TV Zvezda*
18:15  	  	Д/ф «Война 08.08.08. Искусство предательства»
15:30  	  	Д/ф «Южная Осетия. Хроники пятидневной войны»

շարունակելի...

----------


## Artgeo

Համարյա երկու տարի է անցել Վրաց-Ռուսական պատերազմից,* պաշտոնական ռուսական* տվյալներով ռուսակա կողմից
Զոհվել է 162 բնակիչ և 255 ստացել վնասվածքներ, 71 ռուս զինվոր и 340 ստացել վնասվածքներ

Ըստ *վրացական պաշտոնական* տվյալների վրացական կողմից
168 զինվոր և 188 բնակիչ է զոհվել, բացի դրանից 14 զինվոր անհետ կորած է և 1469  վնասվածքներ են ստացել






Պուծին ձյան սուտասան դուրս եկավ… Էն, որ «լացակումած» ու հիստերիկ խոսում էր գենոցիդի մասին։ 
Ի դեպ, Չեչնայում «մոչիծ վ սորտիրե» օպերացիայի ժամանակ քանի՞ խաղաղ բնակիչ են ոչնչացրել պուծինի բոեվիկները։ Հարյո՞ւր, երկու հարյո՞ւ հազար։ Ի՞նչ եք ասում, դրանք խաղաղ բնակիչներ չէին, դրանք տեռռորիստներ էին։ Իսկ Բեսլանո՞ւմ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ Բեսլանո՞ւմ։


Իսկ Իրաքու՞մ: Իսկ Աֆղանստանու՞մ: Իսկ Սերբիայու՞մ: Իսկ ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ Իրաքու՞մ: Իսկ Աֆղանստանու՞մ: Իսկ Սերբիայու՞մ: Իսկ ...


Ներեցեք, Վրաստա՞նն էր Աֆղանստանում, Սերբիայում կամ իրաքում։ Իսկ… Ինգուշեթիայո՞ւմ… Քանի՞ մարդ պիտի ոչնչացվի, որ արնախում Պուծինը Ցեղասպան կոչվի։ Թե՞ «օրհնվի ռուսի սապոգը»… Հավիտյանս հավիտենից, ԱՄԵՆ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չգիտեմ, Վրաստանը մասնակցություն ունեցել է Աֆղանստանում, Իրաքում և Սերբիայում, սակայն եթե ՆԱՏՕ մտավ, հաստատ կունենա: Ամեն դեպքում, ես Վրաստանին ի նկատի չունեի: Ինձ պարզապես ջղայնացնում է չար Ռուսաստանի և բարի Ամերիկայի տեսությունը: Չկան բարի երկրներ, կան թույլ երկրներ:

----------

Rhayader (21.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չգիտեմ, Վրաստանը մասնակցություն ունեցել է Աֆղանստանում, Իրաքում և Սերբիայում, սակայն եթե ՆԱՏՕ մտավ, հաստատ կունենա: Ամեն դեպքում, ես Վրաստանին ի նկատի չունեի: Ինձ պարզապես ջղայնացնում է չար Ռուսաստանի և բարի Ամերիկայի տեսությունը: Չկան բարի երկրներ, կան թույլ երկրներ:


Թեմայի վերնագիրը



> Հարավային Օսեթիայում տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանությու՞ն էր


Պատերազմող երկրները
Ռուսաստան - Վրաստան
Ագրեսորը
Ռուսաստան
Պաշտպանվողը
Վրաստան

Ո՞ւր ա ԱՄՆ-ն: ՉԿԱ ԱՄՆ-ն: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ԱՄՆ։ ՈՉ ՄԻ: 
Բացի թեմա «Իրաքում, Աֆղանստանում, Սերբիայում (անհրաժեշտը ընդգծել) տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանությո՞ւն էր»  ու քննարկեք ԱՄՆ-ի պատերազմները այլ երկրներում: Այս թեման, կոնկրետ երկրի տարածքում, կոնկրետ դեպքերի վերաբերյալ են, որտեղ մի կողմում Ռուսաստանն էր, մյուս կողմում Վրաստանը, արանքում օս ժողովուրդը: Ու նրանցից որևէ մեկը ամերիկացի չի:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունեին այդ դեպքում թեմայի հետ Բեսլանը և չեչենները:

----------

Rhayader (21.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունեին այդ դեպքում թեմայի հետ Բեսլանը և չեչենները:


Ռուսաստանի ու հատկապես Պուծինի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեին Բեսլանը, չեչենները, ինգուշները և այլն:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հիմա թեման Պուտինի մասի՞ն էր, թե կոնկրետ վրաց-օսական (կամ ինչպես դու ես անվանում, վրաց-ռուսական) հակամարտության:
Եթե այնուամենայնիվ Պուտինի մասին էր, ապա իմ գրառումը լավ էլ վերաբերվում էր թեմային: Կարող է` անում է: Ամերիկայի օրինակը բերեցի, որպեսզի ցույց տամ, որ դա բացառապես Պուտինի առանձնահատկությունը չէ:

----------

Rhayader (21.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա թեման Պուտինի մասի՞ն էր, թե կոնկրետ վրաց-օսական (կամ ինչպես դու ես անվանում, վրաց-ռուսական) հակամարտության:
> Եթե այնուամենայնիվ Պուտինի մասին էր, ապա իմ գրառումը լավ էլ վերաբերվում էր թեմային: Կարող է` անում է: Ամերիկայի օրինակը բերեցի, որպեսզի ցույց տամ, որ դա բացառապես Պուտինի առանձնահատկությունը չէ:


Թեման Վրաստանի տարածքում տեղի ունեցած պատերազմի վերաբերյալ էր, որի ժամանակ զոհվել է 162+188 վրաստանի բնակիչ և 162 ռուսաստանի բնակիչ: 
ՀԱՐՑ հետևյալն էր. խիստ մաթեմատիկորեն և ոչ ամենևին պուծինորեն, ո՞վ է «ցեղասպանության» զոհ:
ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆՈՐԵՆ. ՈՉ ՄԵԿ, իսկ եթե զոհ է, ապա Վրաստանը Հարավային Օսեթիան նեռարյալ, որի վրա հարձակվել է Ռուսաստանը:
ՔՈ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԸ. ԱՄՆ քխ ա
Որևէ տրամաբանական բացատրության չի ենթարկվում:

----------


## Artgeo

Ու վոոոոբշե 


Էղա՞վ  :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իմ գրառումը քո



> Ի դեպ, Չեչնայում «մոչիծ վ սորտիրե» օպերացիայի ժամանակ քանի՞ խաղաղ բնակիչ են ոչնչացրել պուծինի բոեվիկները։ Հարյո՞ւր, երկու հարյո՞ւ հազար։ Ի՞նչ եք ասում, դրանք խաղաղ բնակիչներ չէին, դրանք տեռռորիստներ էին։ Իսկ Բեսլանո՞ւմ։


խոսքերի պատասխանն էր: Ինքդ ես շեղվել քո ՀԱՐՑԻՑ



> խիստ մաթեմատիկորեն և ոչ ամենևին պուծինորեն, ո՞վ է «ցեղասպանության» զոհ:


և հիմա ինձ չգիտեմ թե ինչ ես ուզում ապացուցել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ գրառումը քո
> 
> խոսքերի պատասխանն էր: Ինքդ ես շեղվել քո ՀԱՐՑԻՑ
> 
> և հիմա ինձ չգիտեմ թե ինչ ես ուզում ապացուցել:


Կարճ-կոնկրետ, Ցխինվալիում ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, Պուծինը սուտասան է:

----------


## Elmo

> Կարճ-կոնկրետ, Ցխինվալիում ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, Պուծինը սուտասան է:


Արթ ջան էս թեմաները արդեն մահացել էին, մինչև քո վերադաձը:
Ի՞նչ էս աձին նա աձին հելե Պուտինի դեմ: Մեկ ա Սահակաշվիլին խաղաղ բնակչության վրա կրակել ա: Եթե 30 խաղաղ մարդու կրոնական կամ ազգային պատկանելիության համար սպանում են ուրեմն դա ցեղասպանություն ա ու վերջ: Իսկ Պուտինը սուտասան ա, թե ճշտասան, էդ մեզ շատ չի հուզում:

----------

Legolas (21.02.2010), Rhayader (21.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> ճշմարտության դեմ պատվաստում ունեցողներին նայելը խորհուրդ չի տրվում


Միանգամից Պինոկիոյի մասին մուլտֆիլմի վերջը հիշեցի (չեմ հիշում, արդյո՞ք հեքիաթում այդպես է). երբ կատուն ու աղվեսը, ոստիկանի կողմից բռնված, անցնում են Պինոկիոյի կողքով ու պնդում, որ Պինոկիոն կարող է վկայել իրենց անմեղությունը: Հատվածը մեջբերեմ հիշողությամբ.
Ոստիկան. Ասա ճշմարտությունը, տղաս:
Պինոկիոն նայում է կատվին:
Կատու. Ասա՛ նրան ճշմարտությունը, խնդրու՛մ եմ: Թող նա մեզ բաց թողնի:
Պինոկիո. Դե, երբ նրանք ինձ հանդիպեցին, ես ոսկեդրամ ունեի: Նրանք խաբեցին ինձ ու գողացան դրամս:
Ոստիկանը քշում է մեքենան:
Կատու. Ո՜չ, Պինո՜կիո, ուրի՜շ ճշմարտությունը...

Ճշմարտություն, ճշմարտություն... Վերջերս ով ամպագորգոռ արտահայտություն է անում «ճշմարտություն» առանցքի շուրջ, սովորաբար ի նկատի է ունենում իր տեսանկյունը հարցի շուրջ: Իսկ ով համաձայն չի՝ պատվաստում է ստացել ճշմարտությունից:



> Ախպերս, դու որ մի քիչ բիթի ըլնեիր, մի քիչ ջոգեիր գաղափարից, հորս արև, նատուռի կջոգեիր, որ ճիշտը մի հատ ա...

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ ջան էս թեմաները արդեն մահացել էին, մինչև քո վերադաձը:
> Ի՞նչ էս աձին նա աձին հելե Պուտինի դեմ: Մեկ ա Սահակաշվիլին խաղաղ բնակչության վրա կրակել ա: Եթե 30 խաղաղ մարդու կրոնական կամ ազգային պատկանելիության համար սպանում են ուրեմն դա ցեղասպանություն ա ու վերջ: Իսկ Պուտինը սուտասան ա, թե ճշտասան, էդ մեզ շատ չի հուզում:


Թեմաները «մահացել» էին սխալ արդյունքով, սխալ կարծիքով: Ըստ հարցման 55 տոկոսը կարծում է, որ ցեղասպանություն է տեղի ունեցել, ինչը իրականում չի եղել: Չի եղել միջազգային ընդունված օրենքներով, ՄԱԿ-ի կոնվենցիայով:
http://www.un.org/russian/documen/convents/genocide.htm

1. *2008 թվականի պատերազմում ցեղասպանություն չի եղել:*

2. «Խաղաղ, քնած» բնակչության վերաբերյալ
Օգոստոսի 1-ից սկսած մինչև օգոստոսի 5-ը Ցխինվալիից ռուսները դուրս են բերել խաղաղ բնակչության մեծ մասին, ինչի մասին խոսում էին հենց ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ները 
http://www.rg.ru/2008/08/05/osetia.html
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=198356
http://www.rb.ru/topstory/politics/2...04/184742.html
http://www.kavkaz-uzel.ru/articles/139947/
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/rus...00/7540977.stm
http://www.dni.ru/polit/2008/8/2/146637.html




> 1. На конец июля 2008 г. фактическая численность всего населения Южной Осетии составляла около 60 тыс чел. Численность населения, находившегося под контролем администрации Э.Кокойты, составляла примерно 35 тыс.чел. Численность населения, находившаяся на территории под контролем администрации Д.Санакоева, - около 25 тыс.чел.
> 
> 2. На конец июля 2008 г. численность населения, находившегося под контролем администрации Э.Кокойты в т.н. "зоне конфликта" составляла примерно 25 тыс.чел., в т.ч. в г. Цхинвали - примерно 20 тыс.чел. (юго-осетинскиая оценка - 40 тыс.чел., грузинская оценка - 7 тыс. чел.); окружающих сел в "зоне конфликта" - примерно 5 тыс.чел. Численность населения, находившегося за пределами "зоны конфликта", - примерно 10 тыс чел.
> 
> 3. С 1 по 7 августа из Южной Осетии (почти исключительно из г. Цхинвали) на территорию России - по данным ФМС России - было эвакуировано 17 тыс.чел.
> 
> 4. 7 августа около 2 тыс.чел. покинули г. Цхинвали и окружающие села в "зоне конфликта", но не пересекли границу России. В основном они оказались в Джавском районе.
> 
> 5. Из 25 тыс. чел., проживавших в "зоне конфликта" на конец июля 2008 г., к вечеру 7 августа в ней осталось около 6 тыс чел., в т.ч. на территории г. Цхинвали - не более 2 тыс.чел. гражданских лиц, в селах - около 4 тыс.чел.
> ...


http://aillarionov.livejournal.com/50676.html

Շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ո՞վ էր կրակում «քնած ու ոչինչ չիմացող» բնակչության վրա: 

Վերևում արդեն բերել խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ զոհերի պաշտոնական, ապացուցված թվերը: 




> Եթե 30 խաղաղ մարդու կրոնական կամ ազգային պատկանելիության համար սպանում են ուրեմն դա ցեղասպանություն ա ու վերջ:


Իսկ այ էս նախադասությունը խոսում է խիստ անտեղեկատվածության մասին: Քանի որ Հարավային Օսեթիայում նման բաժանումն անհնար է, ավելի ճիշտ էր: Եթե հիմա Թբիլիսիի վրա ռումբ քցեն, դա չի լինի վրացիների սպանություն, դա կլինի Թբիլիսիի բնակչության սպանություն, որի մեջ մեծ թիվ են կազմում նաև հայերը, ռուսները, ադրբեջանցիները, ուկրայինացիները, եզդիները, հրեաները, հույները, օսերը և այլն: Ու նրանք, հստակ, տարածքային բաժանում չունեն: Ինչպես չեն ունեցել Ցխինվալիում: Հիշեցնեմ, որ Ռուսաստանը որևէ ապացույց չի ներկայացրել, որ վրացական զորքերը կրակել են «խաղաղ» բնակչության վրա*: Մինչդեռ ռուսների կողմից վրացական գյուղերի ռմբակոծումը ապացուցված է միջազգային կառույցների կողմից: 

*Նշեմ, որ այսպես կոչված խաղաղապահները խաղաղ բնակչություն չեն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Միանգամից Պինոկիոյի մասին մուլտֆիլմի վերջը հիշեցի (չեմ հիշում, արդյո՞ք հեքիաթում այդպես է). երբ կատուն ու աղվեսը, ոստիկանի կողմից բռնված, անցնում են Պինոկիոյի կողքով ու պնդում, որ Պինոկիոն կարող է վկայել իրենց անմեղությունը: Հատվածը մեջբերեմ հիշողությամբ.
> Ոստիկան. Ասա ճշմարտությունը, տղաս:
> Պինոկիոն նայում է կատվին:
> Կատու. Ասա՛ նրան ճշմարտությունը, խնդրու՛մ եմ: Թող նա մեզ բաց թողնի:
> Պինոկիո. Դե, երբ նրանք ինձ հանդիպեցին, ես ոսկեդրամ ունեի: Նրանք խաբեցին ինձ ու գողացան դրամս:
> Ոստիկանը քշում է մեքենան:
> Կատու. Ո՜չ, Պինո՜կիո, ուրի՜շ ճշմարտությունը...
> 
> Ճշմարտություն, ճշմարտություն... Վերջերս ով ամպագորգոռ արտահայտություն է անում «ճշմարտություն» առանցքի շուրջ, սովորաբար ի նկատի է ունենում իր տեսանկյունը հարցի շուրջ: Իսկ ով համաձայն չի՝ պատվաստում է ստացել ճշմարտությունից:


Ճշմարտությունը փաստերն են, այլ ոչ օդի մեջ բաց թողած հնչույները: Փաստերը, ապացույցները:

----------


## Artgeo

Ազգությամբ ռուս ամուսինների նկարահնած վավերագրական ֆիլմ 2008-ի ռուս-վրացական ֆիլմի մասին

----------

